# Mountains of Misery sold out, come ride Wilderness Road Ride



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

The word came this morning -- Mountains of Misery is sold out for 2008! 

However there's always room for more at Wilderness Road Ride, so come and ride, whether you've registered ahead of time or not.

No reason to feel left out of Mountains of Misery -- we could always use more volunteers!

Hope to see you out there!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

mattotoole said:


> The word came this morning -- Mountains of Misery is sold out for 2008!
> 
> However there's always room for more at Wilderness Road Ride, so come and ride, whether you've registered ahead of time or not.
> 
> ...


Here's a newspaper article about the deer accident.

http://www.roanoke.com/news/roanoke/wb/163355


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bas said:


> Here's a newspaper article about the deer accident.
> 
> http://www.roanoke.com/news/roanoke/wb/163355


I saw the aftermath of the deer incident -- I was about a minute or two behind the rider who was hit. It was not a pretty sight.


----------

